# DIY yourself oil change 2009 mkv



## heel_e (Nov 15, 2009)

Hello,
Just did an oil change on my new car. Super easy and straight forward. However I bought an oil filter from the dealer and I thought they gave me the wrong one. I guess with 2009 they switched to the full filter and housing screw in type from the cartridge only. I was worried that with the filter mounted down that oil would leak over the engine as one pulled it out. But given enough time to empty it wasn't a problem.
My only question is that should one change the oil plug washer with every oil change as it says in the bentley manual? I did not do it as I did not ask for one from the dealer when I bought the filter. I have always drove used cars and have never done that on late models when doing the oil. Also it seemed that the washer was a typical washer and not a crush type that I have read about.
best
Tim


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: DIY yourself oil change 2009 mkv (heel_e)*

Getting a new plug per OCI isn't a bad idea.. but it's not like you NEED a new plug with every OCI. 
Just ask for one on next change.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: DIY yourself oil change 2009 mkv (heel_e)*

Yes they keep doing this, screw on filter, cartridge filter, screw on etc.
There both messy when undoing them, but with the cartridge you can see what it's filtered, where the the screw on type is sealed!


----------



## rhouse181 (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes the oil plug crush washer should be changed everytime you take the plug out. Since you have an aluminum pan, make sure you get aluminum washers so they actually compress like designed...


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

my 09 has a filter element only, not the screw in type. all i told the parts guy was 09 rabbit, nothing else..


----------

